# Puppy changing color?



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

MY old family and carver pup is chocolate and a couple brindle marks (not many), he is 3 weeks old (I visited him yesterday) the breeder said the brindle in him will fade out and he will be solid chocolate, but I like the little brindle in him. Has anyone any knowledge of this, or experience? He said it happens all the time in his litters. thank you.


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

any one have a opinion on this topic?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

At only 3 weeks their coats change soooooo much! Also many pups seem to have "stripes" but they fade as the get closer to 8 weeks. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> At only 3 weeks their coats change soooooo much! Also many pups seem to have "stripes" but they fade as the get closer to 8 weeks. Do you have any pictures?


yes i do how do i put them up in a thread? and thank you for the info!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You can upload them to a sight like photobucket and paste the image thread here. 

Puppies colors often change so it would depend on if the pup is actually brindle or just has babies color stripes.


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> You can upload them to a sight like photobucket and paste the image thread here.
> 
> Puppies colors often change so it would depend on if the pup is actually brindle or just has babies color stripes.


ok i will do that when i get home, but there are brindle dogs in the litter but there are 3 chocolates he is one of them but he does have some stripes toward the rear part of him


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

My two OFRN pups brindling never changed as they have gotten older, still standard red brindle and dark red brindle. The only time the coloring changes is when they are in different lighting, but the brindle remains.


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

Saint Francis said:


> My two OFRN pups brindling never changed as they have gotten older, still standard red brindle and dark red brindle. The only time the coloring changes is when they are in different lighting, but the brindle remains.


That would be cool i like the brindle but i doubt it will stay because there is not that much


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

We have a blue brindle female who's papers are wrong, because when she was a pup and the litter was registered she was brown and white with a red nose. Turns out the white snip caused her nose to be pink as a puppy. As she aged her nose turned blue and she has light blue brindle stripes..


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

A BYB's color choice for sure lmao


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

APASA said:


> A BYB's color choice for sure lmao


yeah the byb love the blue lol its just a very rare color to see in a game dog.


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

Here are some pics of sergeant 

Sergeant 3 weeks picture by pitbullsallday1 - Photobucket


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Hmm.. It does *look* like a brindle puppy to me from the pictures, but they are not the greatest pictures so it's tough to really say. The 1st and 2nd pics are the ones I am talking where it looks brindle. Cutie pie!


----------



## TYSONnPRADA (Apr 27, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Hmm.. It does *look* like a brindle puppy to me from the pictures, but they are not the greatest pictures so it's tough to really say. The 1st and 2nd pics are the ones I am talking where it looks brindle. Cutie pie!


yeah not that it really matters just curious how he will end up, what makes me curious is that he is not brindle at all on his head or front of his body but he does have it on the back of him it is very dark though


----------



## mommabull (Aug 31, 2017)

*Brindle Reply*

I have a Black and Brindle and She had way more Black than Brindle when she was first born and now she about to hit 9 months and she is getting taken over by stripes she is about to be all brindle ! That is just by experience with my Pitbull Female.


----------

